# Pickup premium possible



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

I received a message that said pickup premium possible on the trip request pop up screen, IE the Ping. I went for it but I did not receive a pickup premium. Has anyone else ever seen this?


----------



## M138 (Oct 5, 2017)

Saw it last night. I wondered what the hell it was so I DIDN'T go for it.

Was there anything different about the ride?


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Not that I noticed.


----------



## dctcmn (Sep 21, 2017)

When the word "possible" disappears, I'll accept these. A barefoot, ex-surfer wise man once said, "_It seems to me that 'maybe' pretty much always means no_."


----------



## Awefense (Feb 25, 2018)

I had two today. I'm two days old at this and just grabbed them. I didn't notice anything special about them, they didn't seem to pay much/any more than any other regular ride.


----------



## jaystonepk (Oct 30, 2017)

It's the long pick-up fee notification. I did one last night and drove 15 minutes to the pick only to not get the fee. I sent support a message and the 3 bots replied with "too short" and sent boilerplate replies with links to the requirements. It's 10 minutes so it qualifies and they are completely bullshitting on the too short claim. Sent another message about 2 hours ago and have not received a reply yet. ****ing thieves.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

jaystonepk said:


> It's the long pick-up fee notification. I did one last night and drove 15 minutes to the pick only to not get the fee. I sent support a message and the 3 bots replied with "too short" and sent boilerplate replies with links to the requirements. It's 10 minutes so it qualifies and they are completely bullshitting on the too short claim. Sent another message about 2 hours ago and have not received a reply yet. &%[email protected]!*ing thieves.


The one I got was only 8 minutes away. It's like they know most drivers won't accept a ping over 5 or 6 minutes away.


----------



## Awefense (Feb 25, 2018)

I went back and looked at one long ride I had today. 31 minutes in length, including one extra stop
that took 10 minutes. I was paid $14.49. 
I also had a $3 fare today. It was my first this morning after driving around for just over an hour without a ride.
I was getting pretty discouraged but stuck it out and ended up having a pretty good day even with these rides.
As long as it all averages out, I'm happy.


----------



## Brianod (Apr 12, 2017)

I got my first one of these yesterday, March 17th 2018 (St Patty's Day). When I viewed the trip breakdown later I saw I did get paid for this Pickup Premium Possible. So far, this seems like a plus for someone like me who drives in a very rural area and the pickups are usually far away.


----------



## thatridesharegirl (Jul 7, 2016)

Log in online, and go to 'fares'. It'll tell you the deets on the LPF.
For example in my market its standard per mile and per minute rates, but only AFTER driving to customer for 10mins.

They'll tell me LPF 'possible' for 8-10 minute eta just to try to hoodwink.
They'll tell me LPF 'likely' for over 10 minute eta.

Theoretically -- I drive 11 minutes to pick up a pax... I get less than $1 (less than $6/hr).

I'll let you decide if its worth it?

I decided to 'no thanks'.


----------



## Rockocubs (Jul 31, 2017)

You Receive

Base Fare
$1.00
Distance (36.12 mi × $0.6480/mi)
$23.41
Time (41.29 min × $0.1200/min)
$4.96
Long Pickup Fee
$6.60
Distance (8.0 mi × $0.6480/mi)
$5.18
Time (11.82 min × $0.1200/min)
$1.42
*Total
$35.97

Total time was an hour.*


----------



## Brianod (Apr 12, 2017)

I have been getting these LPF's fairly often as I pickup in the sticks most of the time.

Just today (3/20/2018) I got not a Pickup Premium Possible but a Pickup Premium Likely. I checked and the pickup time was listed as 15 minutes away. I checked later and saw that I did get the LPF for this call.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

I like the extra bonus. It is kind of insurance for short trips. It ends up being about $1-$1.50 extra on average here. If I get the notification I note the time and then add an extra minute and make sure I do NOT arrive until after that time in order to make sure I get the extra pay.

Don't get me wrong. I won't take highly undesireable pings 15+ minutes away. But if the ping has a decent chance of being a good ride and the area isn't bad I will usually take it. It has pushed me a few times to take borderline rides I otherwise would not have taken. Like I said the extra $1 is like insurance in case it is a short ride. It also helps because if they cancel you get the extra money too.


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

dctcmn said:


> When the word "possible" disappears, I'll accept these. A barefoot, ex-surfer wise man once said, "_It seems to me that 'maybe' pretty much always means no_."


He was smart. When Uber says maybe it's a NO!


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)

#nothanks


----------



## moJohoJo (Feb 19, 2017)

Sure, it's possible but any ride is possible . It's Uber's way to trick you into taking fares that nobody wants because all of these are trips that are so far away that if you dumb enough to accept one and after driving a considerable distance you'll end up losing money because the passenger is only going 6 blocks . Bottom line is a premier ride is a trick for you to accept a fare nobody will take .


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)

moJohoJo said:


> Sure, it's possible but any ride is possible . It's Uber's way to trick you into taking fares that nobody wants because all of these are trips that are so far away that if you dumb enough to accept one and after driving a considerable distance you'll end up losing money because the passenger is only going 6 blocks . Bottom line is a premier ride is a trick for you to accept a fare nobody will take .


Exactly.... all though a dream ping would be a 3.2 Rated Paxhole 29 minutes out. Upon arrival they are going to the Walgreens 1 mile down the road and need u to wait for their prescription to be filled.

#NeverAcceptPremiumPickups


----------



## moJohoJo (Feb 19, 2017)

Funny you said that
because that's what happened to me . Except it was RiteAid Pharmacy . Uber claims they pay 18 cents a minute for waiting time where i live but the most i ever got was 10 cents & that was for a half hour . Anyways back to my story ............ It was a couple i picked up from a flea bag Motel . After i took them to Rite Aid he told me to wait because she's ( his friend ) got to get a prescription filled . Just then they started to get out of my car and i told them i was taking off and " sorry i don't get paid for waiting time " . He immediately jumped back in my car & refused to leave . I told him i was busy . Could you please just order another Uber but, he refused saying it was too hard to get another Uber in this small Town, that was miles from anywhere . He started to argue with me and i told him i need to get back to work . I'm not making any money . Finally, after 20 or so minutes later she comes out with her prescription . Whew ! What a relief . Later i look at the amount I'm paid which was $ 4.12 and i got a whole .05 cents for waiting time . The next day i looked at my rating . It dropped from 8.7 tp 8.6 plus i never got a tip from them . Today i talked to an employment Attorney and he told me if i ever get deactivated to call him . I got a long list of things as long as your arm why i unfairly get low ratings . Not picking up in intersections, drunks that are beligerant, not allowing drunks to blast my radio up loud as possible causing a distraction, etc., etc,. He wants my case and another thing......Uber controls & manipulates your ratings to keep you in line but on this instance i know who actually did give me a low rating ( the Rite aid passengers ) . Bottom line : Don't accept premier rides . It's a trick to accept fares nobody wants . Most everyone of those premier rides are of a long distance .


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

When it comes to Uber and "possible" or "likely", I immediately translate it as a 'NO'.
Therefore, I won't do these pickups.
I did it once and the payout was nice for 20 min pickup, but this was before they had the 'possible / likely' wording in there
They must have realized they were losing too much on these or not charging the passenger enough.


----------



## djfx (Jan 1, 2016)

When Uber originally launched LPF they told us in the promotional stuff that the threshold would be 8 or 11 minutes, depending on the market. They finally launch it in my market, 15 min threshold... 

Bs


----------

